# Mia - 3 year old lionhead rabbit - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: I am fostering for Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080 or 0797 356 9371. We recommend calling us as we can't always check our emails daily.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes for their whole lives.
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of animals:1
Sex: Female
Age(s): 3 years old
Name(s): Mia
Neutered: Yes and vaccinated 
Reason for rehoming: Mia came into rescue as her previous owners were having a baby and found it difficult trying to bond her with their other female.
Will the group be split: Mia needs a home where she can be paired with a neutered male rabbit. We can assist in bonding if needed.
Transport available: Within reason, unless you know of people coming this way that are happy to transport for you. We sometimes have various transport runs going so it doesn't hurt to ask.
Medical: In very good health. No teeth problems. 
Other: She is a gorgeous bunny, bit timid to pick up initially, but settles into her cuddles.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

she looks very like my George, gorgeous! hope shes homed soon


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Mia has just gone to a new home


----------

